# Captains of 10 Chapters



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I have had a very spontaneous moment while at work today. On my lunch I decided to go out and buy x2 SM Captains, a tactical squad and a sternguard veteran squad and I've decided to use the bits for conversions to make 10 space marine captains.

Blood Angles, Ultra Marines, Space Wolf, Salamanders, Black Templar, Raven Guard, Imperial Fist, Crimson Fist,Iron Hands, White Scars...

I will assemble them all tonight and will post pictures, i thought I'd keep a log just for fun


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds like a great project! No upgrade spuces for more diversity?


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Cool idea ! Cant wait to see how you paint them ! Why not all first founding chapters instead ? Why no Dark Angels ?


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Stormxlr said:


> Cool idea ! Cant wait to see how you paint them ! Why not all first founding chapters instead ? Why no Dark Angels ?


haha i knew this might get mentioned, it is for the pure and simple fact that I do not have any dark angels green and I do not like mixing colours when they are the prime colour of the model, I'm still trying to get back into painting

laziness and convinces is the only reason I chose these chapters, if they turn out ok I might have a go at a dark angel captain with any bits left over to cover all the primary loyalist chapters


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> Sounds like a great project! No upgrade spuces for more diversity?


I have a few upgrade bitz from previous projects so I might be having a rummage through my junk box, I know i have a venerable dreadnought head that will look well on my black templar captain


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

cool idea look forward to the progress


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

No DC boxes? Great for that BA guy...


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

raven_jim said:


> haha i knew this might get mentioned, it is for the pure and simple fact that I do not have any dark angels green and I do not like mixing colours when they are the prime colour of the model, I'm still trying to get back into painting
> 
> laziness and convinces is the only reason I chose these chapters, if they turn out ok I might have a go at a dark angel captain with any bits left over to cover all the primary loyalist chapters


I dont know if its common but my FLGS has a painting table where anyone can come and use the paints available on the table there. I have never done it since i am not a regular there, but I bought stuff there I dont think they wouldnt let me do it.


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard (Apr 13, 2013)

Go raven_jim go!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Stoked to see how this plays out.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Still no pictures yet but I am assembling, it's hard to make them look like a captain rather than a beefed up sergeant or veteran. My iron hands, salamander, crimson fist and raven guard captain are coming along ok the rest need something to make them stand out? 

Open to suggestions? I will try and post some pictures today before I base coat them


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Considered Green Stuff capes or Captainly accessories?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Upscale them! Just put a divider in the legs and waist. Instantly beefier and more awesome.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

my weekend has turned out to be busier than I planned so I've only assembled the minimum, gonna get some green stuff and loads of work and smoothing needs doing still. But here they are so far...


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Raven guard captain


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Black Templars


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Crimson fist


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Ultramarines


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I will post more later, I'm adding some bionics to my iron hands captain and I'm trying to model a underarm storm bolter for my space wolf captain, rest are not worth showing yet


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool idea. Looks like you've made a good start.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good so far! :good:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks like a fun and interesting project, will look forward to seeing some paint on 'em


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm looking at this on a tablet, so I can't reorient the pics. So I can't really judge some of the poses.

Wondering why you don't stick legs to bases first?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looks good... I think that painting on enough bling - especially onto the Crimson Fist's Bolter - will alleviate the 'beefed up sergeant' look that you are worried about.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Blood angel captain (left) crimson fist captain (right)


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

White scars captain (left) black Templar captain (right)


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Iron hands captain (left) ultramarine captain (right)


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Raven guard (left) imperial fists (right)


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Unfinished space wolf captain (left) salamanders captain (right)


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Maybe give the Blood Angels some wings or a jetpack? or a Jetpack with wings?
Space Wolf needs a fur cloak and a wolf helmet! 
Salamanders cap needs scales somewhere like his shoulderpad, or a dragonhead.
I dont like the pose of white scars captain looks very awkward. Maybe put a Scars bike behind him or a destroyed one under him?
Ultramarine cap needs a gladius instead of a chainsword.

Sorry if it came out too harsh I am just trying to give some useful input. :3


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't like the bolter on BA... And it needs more BA specific stuff


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

JAMOB said:


> I don't like the bolter on BA... And it needs more BA specific stuff


I do have a set of wings but no jump pack for the BA, the thing is I want them to look like the chapter but I dont want to spend any more money on bitz, I am hoping the paint job can pull it off...

As for the white scar captain, I had no idea what to do with him haha


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

raven_jim said:


> I do have a set of wings but no jump pack for the BA, the thing is I want them to look like the chapter but I dont want to spend any more money on bitz, I am hoping the paint job can pull it off...
> 
> As for the white scar captain, I had no idea what to do with him haha


I think wings would be cool if done right, and for white scars maybe just throw him on a bike? That's what I did.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

This is a really cool idea. Are you going to do display bases as well?


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I won't post anything now until I've finished painting, I don't want to span this message board, I'm hoping the paint job will make up for the lack of chapter specific bling


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm not convinced by some of the posing (and I hope you've cleaned up flash and mood lines). 

But I look forward to a masterful paintjob.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok so I spent time with a carving tool and green stuff on these models, came to prime them and get pictures and my glue had leaked and ruined pretty much every model and spur...

I don't know weather to post the pictures just to show the massive fail!

Project over!!!!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

raven_jim said:


> Ok so I spent time with a carving tool and green stuff on these models, came to prime them and get pictures and my glue had leaked and ruined pretty much every model and spur...
> 
> I don't know weather to post the pictures just to show the massive fail!
> 
> Project over!!!!


dont give up....take a breath...clean them up you can do it


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

raven_jim said:


> Ok so I spent time with a carving tool and green stuff on these models, came to prime them and get pictures and my glue had leaked and ruined pretty much every model and spur...
> 
> I don't know weather to post the pictures just to show the massive fail!
> 
> Project over!!!!


New project: How i saved my glue covered marines :victory:

I usually drop a model just as i've finished painting it, but this is much worse. Hope you can salvage them mate.


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard (Apr 13, 2013)

Capes.


----------

